# 2 Nights of Fright at Moxley Manor Haunted House



## Moxley Manor (Jan 19, 2011)

Moxley Manor Haunted House will be open during Texas Frightmare Weekend on April 29th & 30th! Our haunted house will be themed with horror movie icons past and present for ONLY these 2 nights. Click here for more information on Moxley Manor's "2 Nights of Fright"!


----------

